# Oyster Gumbo



## skilletlicker (Mar 12, 2015)

Oysters are way out of my wheelhouse but impulsively bought a shucked pint of them in the market today. So I'm going to make a gumbo with the oysters, chicken thighs, smoked sausage and okra.
Pretty much normal gumbo except, as always, poblanos instead of bell peppers and replace some of the stock with the oyster liquor.
I guess I'll just add the well rinsed oysters in the last 5 minutes. Does that timing sound about right?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2015)

You have my mouth watering SL!! That sounds just outstanding in every good way.
Yup, you don't want to overcook those lil darlings.......

*IF* you feel up to it, we'd love your own personal recipe. TIA


----------



## CraigC (Mar 12, 2015)

skilletlicker said:


> Oysters are way out of my wheelhouse but impulsively bought a shucked pint of them in the market today. So I'm going to make a gumbo with the oysters, chicken thighs, smoked sausage and okra.
> Pretty much normal gumbo except, as always, poblanos instead of bell peppers and replace some of the stock with the oyster liquor.
> I guess I'll just add the well rinsed oysters in the last 5 minutes. Does that timing sound about right?



No,no,no.........., *Do Not Rinse* the oysters! Poach them at the end for 1-2 minutes, 5 will over cook them! I might stick with the bell peppers as the poblanos could over power the oyster flavor.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Kayelle.
I really suck at recipes.
I'm browning three thighs in 1/2 cup olive oil as I type this. I cook with what's on hand and it seldom turns our exactly the same twice in a row. For instance, the only stock I have right now is a highly condensed turkey stock out of the freezer.
After I'm done, will try to edit original post with the final recipe.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 12, 2015)

CraigC said:


> No,no,no.........., *Do Not Rinse* the oysters! Poach them at the end for 1-2 minutes, 5 will over cook them! I might stick with the bell peppers as the poblanos could over power the oyster flavor.


*? Calm down buddy.* 
I read a bunch of posts on various sites that warned of bits of shell and such that should be rinsed away. And I've a hunch there'll be a little flavor left in reserved liquid (liquor).

 Thanks for the suggestion of 1-2 vrs. 5 min.

 Poblanos vrs. bells? Well I just always make that substitution. Have you tried it? I think the sausage, okra, chicken, cumin, corriander, hot sauce and filet powder will tend to overpower it too.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 12, 2015)

I just opened the jar a dumped these disgusting things into a strainer. Do I chop them up or cook them whole? They're about the size of fried egg.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 12, 2015)

Turn off the heat, dump in the oysters and serve.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2015)

skilletlicker said:


> I just opened the jar a dumped these disgusting things into a strainer. Do I chop them up or cook them whole? They're about the size of fried egg.






I might cut them in half.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 13, 2015)

The gumbo turned out OK but, in all honesty, I'd say more in spite of, than because of the oysters. I rarely say never but I think I'm done with them for this decade anyway.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sorry your oyster test didn't work out, but thanks for the heads up.  I might have tried a gumbo as well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, you tried, Skillet.  My MIL used to make oyster stew that DH raved about.  I never understood what the fuss was about, I would take a teaspoon of it and even then it was an effort to choke it down.

I love smoked oysters, and raw oysters in places like New Orleans are a true gem.  Otherwise, I prefer fried clam strips.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, you tried, Skillet.  My MIL used to make oyster stew that DH raved about.  I never understood what the fuss was about, I would take a teaspoon of it and even then it was an effort to choke it down.
> 
> I love smoked oysters, and raw oysters in places like New Orleans are a true gem.  Otherwise, I prefer fried clam strips.



Seafood needs to always be the star of the dish. Their flavor can be overcome very easily. I love oyster stew. Anytime I see it on a menu, I order, even if only the cup size.

Oysters and other shellfish should be scrubbed before opening. They like to bury themselves in mud. Then the bottom is combed through the mud to harvest them. So what you get are very dirty shellfish. If you feel that you need to clean the inside, a lot of New Englanders will soak them for 24 hours  in *heavily salted* water and put either cornmeal or oatmeal in the water. They will cleanse the inside themselves. Shellfish should *NEVER *be soaked in fresh water. They will drown. Fresh water is not their natural habitat. 

Once you open them, you should do it over a bowl to catch the liquor that spills out. All of the liquor should be strained through a cheesecloth to catch any sand that may still be inside the animal's shell. 

I have lived and eaten shellfish all of my life. I have dug for them, shucked them and cleaned them. I can't think of a food I love more than shellfish.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 14, 2015)

As many here know, I love making gumbo! (I've been at it for nearly 40 years), but like you, I'm not fond of oysters in my gumbo. I do, however, really enjoy cooking and eating oyster stew! Stewed or deep fried are my two favorite ways for preparing those slimy critters!


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 31, 2015)

How about a recipe for oyster stew, everyone?


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 31, 2015)

A decade from now might be a little late to find an oyster on the planet. LOL
Anyway assuming you can find some then I suggest only using really small ones whole. Strain them to remove any shell. Gently use a PT to wipe away any shell bits stuck to them.
As suggested add the fine strained liquor. (Speaking of which I'd add only one capful of Pernod to the gumbo).
Assuming the gumbo will be served nice and hot just add 'X' number of uncooked oysters into each bowl a minute before serving. They will cook before they are eaten if they are small ones.
I make something with white firm fleshed fish and steamed clams/prawns etc  once in a while. I always add a few T's of clam juice and a little Pernod. Gives it a 'Mediterranean' touch.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 31, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> How about a recipe for oyster stew, everyone?


Here's one I posted a few years back:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/steve-krolls-oyster-stew-83662.html


----------

